# Bib issues - Shoulder pain



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So last year i was a few lb's heavier. I have lost some weight specifically in my shoulder region, now the bib straps just hit my shoulder blades in the wrong spot. I did a quick fix, by cris crossing the straps and this seem to feel better.

I love castelli gear, but I fear the straps will continue to bother me. Any recommendations on bibs where the strap does not hit the shoulder blade.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What kind of pain are you getting? Too much pressure? Chafing?

I've probably used a dozen different brand bibs over the years. I've never experienced shoulder pain from them. Not sure how it could even happen.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> What kind of pain are you getting? Too much pressure? Chafing?
> 
> I've probably used a dozen different brand bibs over the years. I've never experienced shoulder pain from them. Not sure how it could even happen.


Its too much pressure. I am down like 15 lbs and my shoulder blades are showing now. I just feel it on my shoulder blade.


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

Proper fitting bibs should not pull once in riding position. If they do, they are too small. You could try having straps lengthened - cheaper than buying all new. Typically if you lose weight the straps get looser not tighter.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably need to be more clear on 'hitting your shoulder blades'. I can't imagine bibs that don't really - are you talking about the bottom edge of your shoulder blades? 

If crossing your straps makes it more comfortable I assume you want less width across your back where the straps are in which case of my bibs, Assos are the narrowest. Gore, Borah, and PI are about the same width and Desoto are the widest. 

Another thought, do the bib straps have a hemmed edge and is that what is bothering you? if so there are options that don't have a hemmed edge.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

You could try riding in shorts (not bibs) if it's a big problem.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

So you get "pain" from shoulder straps, losing weight (thus size) has increased the pressure, and you love the bibs that are causing you pain.

Per usual, this makes no sense.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Buy a few pairs of Assos

However all bib straps will touch your shoulder blades


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Jay Strongbow said:


> So you get "pain" from shoulder straps, losing weight (thus size) has increased the pressure, and you love the bibs that are causing you pain.
> 
> Per usual, this makes no sense.


I agree. "Pain" from the straps "hitting" the shoulder blades? Sheesh, we've got ourselves a veritable princess on the pea here...


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Pitt,
Best bib straps I've found out there are on the Sportful Total Comfort, Bodyfit Pro, or R&D bibs. The Total Comfort have a variable depth pad (13-18mm) whereas the others have a thinner pad.
The sizing is typical Euro sizing - size up accordingly.
Best price in the states I've found is at Excelsports for $135. Another option is all4cycling.com in Italy.
Sportful Total Comfort Bib Short - Bibs - Excel Sports


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I love Sportful! 
Assos, fits nice, but you can do better. 


Castelli runs and fits small. I would try another brand. Capo, Exte Ondo, Sportful, Sugoi are all excellent alternatives.


----------

